# Pokemon Y & Pokemon X Limited Edition 3DS XL Revealed



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 4, 2013)

Yet Another 3DS/3DS XL Limited Edition for Japan. And only for Japan at the moment.

A New Trailer


----------



## The Riolu (Jul 4, 2013)

:o

Instantly jealous. And I just bought a 3DS XL >.<


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jul 4, 2013)

God fucking dammit I just bought the pikachu 3ds


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn.
The top one is really pretty looking~


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 4, 2013)

I dunno. It's just not working for me


----------



## jefffisher (Jul 4, 2013)

if that gold one is coming out over here I'm getting it for sure.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 4, 2013)

Now that I've decided to save up for a new laptop, all of these awesome things keep popping up just begging me to spend it on them.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jul 4, 2013)

The trailer  more better than English one.(Probably I understand it more lol)


----------



## kingsora831 (Jul 4, 2013)

Man the gold one is gorgeous, even if its a lil girly. I would love to have it.
Too bad I already have an 3ds xl.

I wonder if the inside is all black or gold as well.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 4, 2013)

You can definitely tell which one they put more work into. The Blue one has a lot less going for it compared to the gold one, disappointing to see my favorite color neglected in such a way.


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 4, 2013)

Do want! *o* But wasn't there supposed to be a red counterpart to the blue one according to people who saw the movie preview?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2013)

Shit's _still_ upside-down when playing it...


----------



## takuyayagami (Jul 4, 2013)

the the wild pokemon battle music I love it!!!!


----------



## T-hug (Jul 4, 2013)

Love the blue one shame they region lock or I'd import one.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 4, 2013)

Both kinda look like shit.


----------



## opal (Jul 4, 2013)

The blue one is realy good looking.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 4, 2013)

Time to get the blue one. Looks awesome. 

I wonder if they bring the same LE overseas or different LE.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 4, 2013)

This trailer made me want one of the games so bad...


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2013)

Not a fan of game related special edition designs on consoles. Except for Zelda  But that trailer! Whoa! I have been living under a rock and ignored most of the XY-talk... but it really looks different and fun again! Meeting a whole pack of wild pokemons, the character "customisation" etc.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 4, 2013)

Meh, I don't really like them. The designs aren't that attractive.


----------



## Coto (Jul 4, 2013)

just bought an aqua blue 3DS XL last week. I'm getting Pokemon Y >=)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 4, 2013)

As stated on Serebii, the golden one is even more limited, as you can only get this one in Pokemon Center stores.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jul 4, 2013)

The gold XL looks kinda meh, the blue one is gorgeous.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 4, 2013)

I KNOW IT!!!
my future vision told me about special edition Pokemon X Y 3DS XL, that's why I bought a midnight purple regular 3DS, then when the special edition comes here I'll be with the cash on my hands to get the one with Pokemon Y.


----------



## Cryingmoose (Jul 4, 2013)

Etsy has better pokemon designs then those. (although the gold one is a nice colour)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 4, 2013)

Stupid damn region locking, I like that gold 3ds xl a lot, it looks nice, nintendo will prob do special edition 3ds xls over here for pokemon but they will prob just slap a decal over the white 3ds xl and call it a day.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 4, 2013)

My 3DS XL suddenly looks boring and ancient history. hahaha. I like the design on this one.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2013)

They should call these models the Pokemon XL.

Come on, Nintendo, you know you want to.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2013)

SHUT UP AND TAKE ALL MY MONEY!
Seriously Nintendo I will give you a check and you can write any price on it and I will pay it!


----------



## bowser (Jul 4, 2013)

Meh, the Charizard one is still better.


----------



## VMM (Jul 4, 2013)

They will probably be Japan exclusive, like most limited edition models.
I'd love to have the blue one, I hope, at least this time, Nintendo releases a limited edition model on america.

Japan got these 3DS XL models:


Shin Megami Tensei






New Super Mario Bros 2:





Black Charizard:





Disney Magic Castle:





Mint x White




Super Robot Wars Taisen UX





Tomadashi





Evee:





And now these Pokémon X and Y.

China got these exclusive 3DS XDL:






And yet, we have the same bland and uninteresting ones


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 4, 2013)

We still got some limiteds, pikachus and zelda are an example... I believe that kh one was too


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 4, 2013)

I want that Eevee one so badly.

On topic however, They both look really good. Would get the gold one given the chance


----------



## Qtis (Jul 4, 2013)

VMM said:


> Shin Megami Tensei


Yes for this, no for the others. I prefer basic colors (White/Black mainly) and thus this would be ideal for a 3DS XL if I ever bought one. I've already got a Zelda 3DS so I'll only buy a new 3DS if they make a new version (some kind of slim?) or a better skinned version like this for the EU markets.

As for the new LE 3DSs, meh. The blue one is kinda cool, though the gold one is better in detail. As for the total conclusion, average at best IMO. Better options available in other regions and better options are yet to come if the Zelda edition is any reference..


----------



## Arras (Jul 4, 2013)

I really like the gold one. I already have a regular 3DS though, and upgrading to an XL is just not worth it for me.


----------



## VMM (Jul 4, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> I want that Eevee one so badly.


 

Really? I tought it was the worse limited edition 3DS so far.
Anyway, it would be nice to have some more options.
Red, blue, Pikachu and Animal Crossing, that's what we got.



Qtis said:


> Yes for this, no for the others. I prefer basic colors (White/Black mainly) and thus this would be ideal for a 3DS XL if I ever bought one. I've already got a Zelda 3DS so I'll only buy a new 3DS if they make a new version (some kind of slim?) or a better skinned version like this for the EU markets.
> 
> As for the new LE 3DSs, meh. The blue one is kinda cool, though the gold one is better in detail. As for the total conclusion, average at best IMO. Better options available in other regions and better options are yet to come if the Zelda edition is any reference..


 

Nintendo already said they are not going to release a slim, or second, model,
but, knowing how Nintendo is, I bet we will see one in a couple of years.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been waitin for a good limited edition XL before I upgraded, so if these come to the US, that blue one will be MINE


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Nintendo already said they are not going to release a slim, or second, model,but, knowing how Nintendo is, I bet we will see one in a couple of years.


IIrc, they aren't releasing a lite. I don't think they said they aren't releasing out other models. 

Next one might be XXL. 


I kind of wish that the blue design was on the gold one.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Shit's _still_ upside-down when playing it...


Isn't that so you can see the design when it's closed? 
I mean, ALL limited editions just show the design when the unit is closed. Because when its open, you're not looking at the design, you're looking at the screen


----------



## Rydian (Jul 5, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I mean, ALL limited editions just show the design when the unit is closed. Because when its open, you're not looking at the design, you're looking at the screen


I usually assume that the reason for having something _you don't see when it's in use_ designed is for other people to see.

See: Car painting/designs.  You don't see it when you're using it, but other people do.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 5, 2013)

Kinda funny. Y has the best looking legendary, best looking box-art and best looking console.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think the gold one's hideous, but gosh damn that blue one...
I'm actually considering getting it (which would be my FOURTH 3DS purchase, fucking hell Nintendo).
It makes my standard red 3DS XL look boring.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 5, 2013)

I am all over the blue one (as long as it doesn't come with Pokemon X, then I'd have to buy both versions)
The golden one is okay, it just doesn't really look very Pokemon-ish. It just looks like some random forest with animals.

Edit: This is all assuming they'll be released worldwide. Which I assume they will be.
Otherwise, I'll be sad.


----------



## NukesBanana (Jul 5, 2013)

I just got a 3DS XL myself and due to the region lock I wouldn't have imported one anyway. HOWEVER I have hopes that there will be a sort of sticker/decal thing that I can stick onto my silver 3DS XL which will make it look like the golden one...but silver instead..


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 5, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I am all over the blue one (as long as it doesn't come with Pokemon X, then I'd have to buy both versions)
> The golden one is okay, it just doesn't really look very Pokemon-ish. It just looks like some random forest with animals.
> 
> Edit: This is all assuming they'll be released worldwide. Which I assume they will be.
> Otherwise, I'll be sad.


 
I don't see why it would come with X exclusively, considering it has Y on it too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 6, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I don't see why it would come with X exclusively, considering it has Y on it too.


That's what I thought too, but if they are bundled with the games then it's likely one comes with X and the other with Y. If they're not then it's fine.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> Nintendo already said they are not going to release a slim, or second, model,
> but, knowing how Nintendo is, I bet we will see one in a couple of years.


Nintendo also said they would not release a remade 3DS (don't remember the wording, but it didn't specify a new version of the same hardware), when people were angry at the price drop. Add up the fact that we got an XL version of the DSi, people were expecting an XL version. Still Nintendo said they wouldn't release a modified version. Now we have the 3DS XL, which released a week after the following quote from Miyamoto.



> "I really feel like I'm satisfied with the 3DS hardware as it is. I feel like it's the best for this generation," Miyamoto said. "What we're thinking about right now is probably going to be for a future generation of handheld."


Via Gamespot.

Not releasing an updated version of the 3DS (DS -> DSi in a way) would be interesting, since mobile technology goes forward faster than before due to the booming smartphone business (compare pre and post iPhone). The 3DS (just like any mobile tech) would be struggling sooner than later if it was limited in some kind of way due to hardware (in a Wii sense is what comes to mind at first, I guess).

But I digress. Hopefully they release new editions outside of Japan too, since I'm getting a 3DS XL eventually (hopefully they include the games on cart instead of digital, just like the OoT 3D bundle!).


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 8, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's what I thought too, but if they are bundled with the games then it's likely one comes with X and the other with Y. If they're not then it's fine.


I really hope it's not bundled with anything, it's the only thing that could keep me on the fence even if I had the money >.<


----------



## natkoden (Jul 8, 2013)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> God fucking dammit I just bought the pikachu 3ds




that one is 10 times better than those two

relax


----------



## Arras (Jul 8, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Nintendo also said they would not release a remade 3DS (don't remember the wording, but it didn't specify a new version of the same hardware), when people were angry at the price drop. Add up the fact that we got an XL version of the DSi, people were expecting an XL version. Still Nintendo said they wouldn't release a modified version. Now we have the 3DS XL, which released a week after the following quote from Miyamoto.
> 
> 
> Via Gamespot.
> ...


3DS hardware is exactly the same as XL hardware though. I think that just meant there wouldn't be a slightly improved 3DSi.


----------



## VMM (Jul 8, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Nintendo also said they would not release a remade 3DS (don't remember the wording, but it didn't specify a new version of the same hardware), when people were angry at the price drop. Add up the fact that we got an XL version of the DSi, people were expecting an XL version. Still Nintendo said they wouldn't release a modified version. Now we have the 3DS XL, which released a week after the following quote from Miyamoto.
> 
> 
> Via Gamespot.
> ...


 

I think there is a lot of room for improvement on 3DS.

Some things were corrected with XL version: 

Battery got bigger.
The position of stylus(which I still don't understand why it got there, when DS Lite and DSi had already fixed that)
Start, Select and Home are now real buttons.
The bottom screen no more scratches the top screen.
3DS XL now has round corners, which are a lot more confortable for gaming, especially when you have big hands, or are playing a game that demands a stronger grip.
The 3D slide now can lock on off 3D.
It now has a bigger SD.
There are some things that could get even better with time:


Second analog
Even better screen (Super Amoled)
Official suppor to SDXC
Better cameras
Even better battery
Bigger SD
These things could become possible with a new model of 3DS,
I'm not sure if it's a matter of if or when a new 3DS model will be released,
but there could be a lot to gain.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> I think there is a lot of room for improvement on 3DS.
> 
> Some things were corrected with XL version:
> 
> ...


 

SD card sizes is kinda moot IMHO. SD cards come down in price faster than the 3DS. Currently 64 GB UHS-I SDXC cards (Sandisk, no no name versions included) are already under 40 GBP (via Amazon.co.uk, which isn't the cheapest that I've heard). Lower speed and size ones are even lower (32 GB Class 4 at 15 GBP). As long as the storage isn't propriety and is easily removable, getting a memory card/HDD from somewhere else compared to the console manufacturer is usually cheaper. For example, I paid less for a PS3 /w 160 GB stock + 1 TB HDD (admittedly the HDD was bought a year after the release) compared to the alternative PS3 /w 320 GB stock. It would actually be even lower if I bought them now.


----------



## VMM (Jul 8, 2013)

Qtis said:


> SD card sizes is kinda moot IMHO. SD cards come down in price faster than the 3DS. Currently 64 GB UHS-I SDXC cards (Sandisk, no no name versions included) are already under 40 GBP (via Amazon.co.uk, which isn't the cheapest that I've heard). Lower speed and size ones are even lower (32 GB Class 4 at 15 GBP). As long as the storage isn't propriety and is easily removable, getting a memory card/HDD from somewhere else compared to the console manufacturer is usually cheaper. For example, I paid less for a PS3 /w 160 GB stock + 1 TB HDD (admittedly the HDD was bought a year after the release) compared to the alternative PS3 /w 320 GB stock. It would actually be even lower if I bought them now.


 

Since I already have big SD cards, this isn't much of a problem to me.

Sony and MS had increased the HDD size in order to not drop the price too much.
SD cards drop price even faster than the rest of the hardware.
Hardware pieces are dropping their prices faster than ever with new better phones been released every now and then.
I bet that if Nintendo releases a new 3DS model, it will come with a bigger SD, since it is a reason to keep the console at a higher price, It's how the market is.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> I think there is a lot of room for improvement on 3DS.
> 
> Some things were corrected with XL version:
> 
> ...




 
I don't know about the SD card *getting bigger. *But yeah, I'm pretty sure the battery *got bigger *since the* 3DSXL IS bigger than the original model. *


----------



## VMM (Jul 8, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I don't know about the SD card *getting bigger. *But yeah, I'm pretty sure the battery *got bigger *since the* 3DSXL IS bigger than the original model. *


 

3DS has a 2GB SD card while 3DS XL has a 4GB SD card.
I bet that if Nintendo releases a new 3DS model it will come with a even bigger SD card.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 9, 2013)

VMM said:


> 3DS has a 2GB SD card while 3DS XL has a 4GB SD card.
> I bet that if Nintendo releases a new 3DS model it will come with a even bigger SD card.


U didn't get my joke. The SD card in all 3DS models are the same size but not the same storage size. Ofc we all knew what you meant. Made the same joke with the battery size. XD


----------



## VMM (Jul 9, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> U didn't get my joke. The SD card in all 3DS models are the same size but not the same storage size. Ofc we all knew what you meant. Made the same joke with the battery size. XD


 

Now I get it, I feel stupid


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe they will be available on Europe...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2013)

Following its reveal earlier this month, it has now been confirmed that the special Gold Pokémon X & Y 3DS LL will not be sold exclusively at the Pokémon Centers in Japan as previously reported. In addition to that, the Gold Pokémon X & Y 3DS LL will also be available on the Japanese version of Amazon. Like noted before, it comes in an X Pack and a Y Pack, with each pack coming with the respective game preinstalled. Pre-orders are set to begin on August 10th

source: serebii.net


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 16, 2013)

riyaz said:


> Following its reveal earlier this month, it has now been confirmed that the special Gold Pokémon X & Y 3DS LL will not be sold exclusively at the Pokémon Centers in Japan as previously reported. In addition to that, the Gold Pokémon X & Y 3DS LL will also be available on the Japanese version of Amazon. Like noted before, it comes in an X Pack and a Y Pack, with each pack coming with the respective game preinstalled. Pre-orders are set to begin on August 10th
> 
> source: serebii.net


That's a good sign. It means there's a higher chance of it being released worldwide 
But does the same thing go for the blue one?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's a good sign. It means there's a higher chance of it being released worldwide
> But does the same thing go for the blue one?


 
sorry I don't know


----------

